# Pandora Problems?



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Is anyone else having Pandora problems?*

I thought it was a short term bandwidth problem as my work was doing a bunch of upgrades and might have been eating up bandwidth.
Now it is persistently intermittent and across multiple computers.

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Anyone?
:crazy:

I think that might be one of the few streaming content providers that my work blocked and then un-blocked when people went nuts when it was blocked.

Any other suggestions for streaming content?

If nothing else works I might have to buy a small CD player for the office -- but then miss the randomness of Pandora.

Mike


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

*Alternatives*

Mike,

I utilize grooveshark all of the time. You can pick the songs you want to hear as well...I can't remember hearing adds but they are probably in there somewhere.

http://listen.grooveshark.com/

It doesn't have the randomness of pandora, though, and needs user input. :no clue:


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*grooveshark*



HuskerOmaha said:


> Mike,
> 
> I utilize grooveshark all of the time. You can pick the songs you want to hear as well...I can't remember hearing adds but they are probably in there somewhere.
> 
> ...


Thanks.
Just tried it and blocked at work.

Mike


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Blocked at work for me too, along with Pandora. I haven't had issues with Pandora on my other computers, though. Works just fine


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

Hmmm.....

Why can't our work places increase their servers/CPU ability to allow us to stream and run all of the other neccessary programs?

:ufo:


----------



## tjcarst (Mar 18, 2010)

HuskerOmaha said:


> Hmmm.....
> 
> Why can't our work places increase their servers/CPU ability to allow us to stream and run all of the other neccessary programs?
> 
> :ufo:


It isn't a problem with the servers, rather the amount a company is willing to pay for internet bandwidth. Streaming is very bandwidth heavy.

I have a 11 mb/s home cable connection. My company has a 10mb fiber internet connection serving 500+ employees. If everyone wanted to listen to the radio, there would not be any bandwidth left for actual business puposes.

Sorry. Network admin speaking here. 

ISPs should be able to offer less expensive, higher bandwidth options for companies. Stupid, ridiculously, expensive cost to go much higher than 10mbps in my area right now.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

In case I need a CD player...

CD/iPod dock:
TASCAM CD200I

http://www.fullcompass.com/product/375707.html

Mike


----------

